# BAtterie für E-Motor



## mokki (20. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand eine Kaufemfehlung für mich?
Meine Batt. hat den Geist aufgegeben und jetzt brauch ich ne Batterie für meinen E Motor. 
Power ist das stichwort


----------



## gründler (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: BAtterie für E-Motor*

Moin

Power willste,da gibs nur eins = Gelbatterien willste du ne ordentliche Gel die was taugt dann zb. Exide oder Sonnenschein.

AGM Blei/Gel....Panzerbatterien bei E-bay......etc.alles schön billig aber auf dauer taugt es nix.

Willste du wirklich was für die nächsten 5-10 Jahre kommste um ne gute Marken-Gel nicht rum.

Ich habe die letzten Jahre genug Lehrgeld bezahlt in Sachen Batterien fürs Boot,AGM Blei/Gel.....alles durch.

Dann hab ich mir nen Sterling Lader 20 AH und Exide Gel's gekauft,haut zwar rein vom Geld her hält aber auch was es verspricht.

Die 160 AH Gel hält beim 55er Minn.K. und Badewannenwetter gut 7-8 Std.bei voller fahrt,mit rund 500-600kg Bootsgewicht je nach anzahl der Leute und Krempel der mit ist.

Aber auch hier gilt nicht Tiefenentladen,ab und zu ok aber nicht auf Dauer,daher lieber 2 Batterien und wenn eine 50-70% entleert ist,umschalten auf nächste Batterie sonst hält auch die gute Gel nicht lange.

Das thema ist nicht in 3 Sätzen abgehandelt,mach dich mal schlau über Batterien Ladevorgänge Tiefenentladung Gel's AGM usw.


lg


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: BAtterie für E-Motor*

Die 105 Ampere von Vetus; gut und günstig... .
Petri


----------



## Brikz83 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: BAtterie für E-Motor*

Ich empfehle immer erstmal im großräumigen bekanntenkreis zu Fragen ob einer irgendwo in einer Klinik oder rehaklinik arbeitet. Die haben für Notfälle alles voll mit Gelbatterien die regelmäßig (obwohl noch funktiontüchtig) ausgemustert werden. Also vielleicht kannste da mal nachfragen.


----------



## mokki (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: BAtterie für E-Motor*

Gibt es denn Unterschiede bei den Ladegeräten? 
Ich habe so ein "Standard-Teil" für Auto Batterien...


----------



## gründler (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: BAtterie für E-Motor*



mokki schrieb:


> Gibt es denn Unterschiede bei den Ladegeräten?
> Ich habe so ein "Standard-Teil" für Auto Batterien...


 

Moin

Du brauchst nen Gel-lader mit Ladekennlinie IoUo dieser Lader macht 14,8 Volt beim Ladevorgang und regelt dann selbst runter,mit normalen Ladern für Autobatterien zerstörst du die Gel.

Leider sind die auch nicht billig,habe für mein Sterling-Ladegerät 130€ hingelegt aber da die Microprozesoren gesteuert sind LCD Anzeige....sind das schon Lader die halten was sie versprechen.

Gibt natürlich auch billigere Gel-Lader,wichtig die Ladekennlinie IoUo.

lg


----------



## Brikz83 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: BAtterie für E-Motor*

Für ne Gelbatterie brauchst du nicht unbedingt was teures

kauf dir ein ctek multi xs 3600 das kostet um die 50 euronen damit Lade ich meine 120Ah Gelbatterie.

http://shop.aubu.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=4405&ref=1391&piwik_campaign=GOOGLE


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: BAtterie für E-Motor*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Du brauchst nen Gel-lader mit Ladekennlinie IoUo dieser Lader macht 14,8 Volt beim Ladevorgang und regelt dann selbst runter,mit normalen Ladern für Autobatterien zerstörst du die Gel.
> 
> ...



Das haut so nicht hin was du schreibst. 14,8V liegt weit über der Gasungsspannung von Bleigelakkus (da kannste wenigstens sicher sein das du sie zerstörst).

Bei normalem Dauerbetrieb liegt die Ladespannung bei max. 13,9V, bei Zyklenbetrieb bei max 14,5V (obwohl das schon grenzwertig ist).

Ein normaler Autolader kann durchaus ausreichend sein, kommt drauf an wo die Ladespannung liegt (zur Not ne Diode davor, dann passt es meist).

Ladekennlinie braucht man nicht, denn Bleigelakkus lädt man mit Festspannung (mit Strombegrenzung) und fertig.
Wenn man möchte kann man nach Ladeschluss auf Erhaltungsladung umschalten, kommt darauf an bei welcher Spannung man lädt.

Bleigelakkus im Dauerbetrieb (Pufferbetrieb) mit 13,9V permanent unter Spannung wird seit Jahrzehnten gemacht und funktioniert (ohne irgendwelche Ladeelektronik, ggf. ne Strombegrenzung).

Wenns nicht auf das letzte Prozent ankommt, kann man sich einfach merken, 2,34V Zellenspannung als maximale Ladespannung (also ~14 V) anlegen, dann passiert nix.


Ich und einige andere laden ihre Bleiakkus nur mit dem Labornetzteil (Festspannung/Strombegrenzung).


----------



## zanderandi (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: BAtterie für E-Motor*

Moin.

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Was ist denn eine AGM-Batterie?

Mfg


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: BAtterie für E-Motor*

AGM sind Blei-Vlies-Akkus (Absorbant Glass Mat), vergleichbar mit den Blei-Gel Akkus. Hauptvorteil, niedriger Innenwiderstand und dadurch höhere Stromfestigkeit. Wenn also eine hohe Stromstärke gebraucht wird (z.Bsp. Starter im KFZ) sind diese zu empfehlen. Bei "normaler" Beanspruchung würde ich das nehmen was billiger ist.


----------



## hans (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: BAtterie für E-Motor*

#hMoin Mokki, kennst du keinen auf VW?, die haben zur zeit AGM batterien 68 A im lütje laden kosten glaube ich 30 euronen, davon 2 ins boot das müßte auf unseren gewässern reichen.|kopfkrat


----------

